# Kong Recipes?



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope I'm posting in the correct spot! 

I was wondering if anyone has ever put something other than Peanut butter in their GSD's kong? 

We crate Draco while we're at work, and my husband goes to let him out and play with him every day at lunch, so he's only in there 4 hours at a time. It also seems that Draco hates having a water bowl in his crate (he has tipped or disassembled every one we've installed!!). So, we're concerned about the salt in the peanut butter being too much for Draco but we think it would help him deal with the first 10-15 minutes after we leave b/c we think he tends to freak a little and then calms down.. That transition could be smoother, I think! 

Thanks for any thoughts / ideas!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I use mashed banana in Shasta's Kong. She loves it! I freeze the banana if I want it to last longer and sometimes I mix it with a little peanut butter.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Carrots, chicken broth, beef broth, peppers, pieces of raw chicken/turkey/ etc (make sure the dog eats on VERY washable plastic or outdoors) kibble, treats, wet food, etc. 

A GREAT way to fill the kong with liquids is to cover the small hole with a lot of P.B and freeze for an hour or two, small hole in a cup. Take the kong out of the freezer(still inside a cup) and fill. I cover the big hole with P.B too.

This way, even if you missed a little and it leaks, it is okay, its in a cup  Put glass and kong back in freezer for 3-4 hours, more than good to go  

I make these when I wake up at 3am and can't go back to sleep, then when I get back home from work surprise a filled kong she didnt even know was filled 

EDIT: Wash the kong regularly

http://www.hssaz.org/site/DocServer/Kong_Recipes.pdf?docID=201


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

These all sound awesome!! Thanks so much! Draco's going to have a feast every time we leave! He's going to be nudging us out the door from now on!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

And thank you for the link, ShenzisMom! Great options!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I mix plain Greek yogurt, creamy peanut butter and a touch of honey- then freeze it. Good stuff.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I mix canned food (considered a big treat in our house) with kibble and freeze it. Jack has allergies and this works as a motivating afternoon snack when he can't have much else.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I do canned dog food with kibble frozen also. Here is a thread with kong stuffing ideas and links to other threads about the same thing  http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...filled-kong-any-other-suggestions-filler.html


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Stosh said:


> I mix plain Greek yogurt, creamy peanut butter and a touch of honey- then freeze it. Good stuff.





Eiros said:


> I mix canned food (considered a big treat in our house) with kibble and freeze it. Jack has allergies and this works as a motivating afternoon snack when he can't have much else.


These sound great! Thanks for the great suggestions! Draco isn't too picky with his food, but anything new is considered a huge treat. 

Stosh - I may have to try that recipe for my own mid-day snack! Sounds yummy!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> I do canned dog food with kibble frozen also. Here is a thread with kong stuffing ideas and links to other threads about the same thing  http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...filled-kong-any-other-suggestions-filler.html


Awesome!! Thanks for the tip & link! I did a search before posting and didn't find much, but I'm still getting the hang of being on a forum. My DH is much better at this sort of stuff!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't worry about it, I think the board's search feature kind of sucks. I have to use advanced search to find anything. Even then it sucks.


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> Don't worry about it, I think the board's search feature kind of sucks. I have to use advanced search to find anything. Even then it sucks.


lol. That's comforting!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a quick thanks! We mashed up a banana, added pb & froze it last night. Draco got to lick the bowl when we were done (mainly, I wanted to make sure he would like it) and he was in heaven! Would not leave my side all night. lol

We gave him the frozen kong this morning and he seemed to be ok when we left. 

Thanks for all the great suggestions & links everyone!! I'm eager to try them all!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

These are some AWESOME ideas! I never thought of freezing chicken broth!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

cream cheese
or
sliced cheese and mash it in the hole


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's my list of Kong recipes:

When filling Kongs with liquids or soupy fillings, you’ll need to plug up the smaller hole first so the liquid doesn’t pour out. If you find that your dog empties the Kong quickly, you can also plug the larger hole to make it harder for the dog to get the filling out. Some things you can use to plug the holes include: a cut piece of vegetable/fruit (no grapes--they are bad for dogs), cheese, dog treats, peanut butter, veggies such as a baby carrots, or anything else that will fit. If your filling is liquid you may also want to place the Kong is a plastic cup to prevent dripping while you are freezing it. 

If you want to keep your dog busy longer, you can also other foods to the Kong by mixing them in with the soupy filling or creating layers. Adding solid foods will make it more difficult for the dog to remove the filling and they will be occupied longer. You can add dog biscuits, fruit, veggies, bully sticks, kibble or whatever your dog likes to the Kong along with one of the recipes below.


*Peanutty Pupcicles*


1 ripe banana
1/2 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup wheat germ
1/4 cup chopped peanuts
 Mash bananas and peanut butter, stir in wheat germ. Chill 1 hour. Place in Kong, store in refrigerator or freezer.


*Frozen Peanut Butter Yogurt Treats*


32 ounces vanilla yogurt
1 cup peanut butter
 Put the peanut butter in a microwave safe dish and microwave until melted. Mix the yogurt and the melted peanut butter in a bowl. Pour mixture into Kong or cupcake holders and freeze.


*Fruity Yogurt Treats*


2 kiwi fruit mashed, or 1 jar baby food fruit
8 ounces strawberry yogurt -- or other
 Mix together, freeze in Kong or ice cube tray. serve.


*Yogurt Pups*


16 ounces plain nonfat yogurt
3/4 cup water
1 tablespoon no-salt chicken bouillon granules
 Dissolve bouillon in water. Combine water and yogurt in blender and blend thoroughly, Pour into Kong or small containers for freezing, cover and freeze.


*Pup Pops*


2 no-salt chicken or beef boullion cubes
3 cups water
 Dissolve boullion in water. Pour into Kong or small styrofoam cups or ice cube tray. Freeze. Serve frozen.


*Frosty Paws #1*


one part instant oatmeal
two parts water
instant chicken or beef bouillon powder (salt free variety)
(optional) large glob of peanut butter
 Mix and let sit for a few minutes until the oatmeal absorbs most of the liquid. It isn't even necessary to heat it. Spoon into Kong or small containers and freeze. Some other suggestions to add: yogurt, pureed liver, garlic, pureed vegetables.


*Frosty Paws #2*


1 banana
4 oz. plain or fruit yogurt
2 oz. water
 Process in blender or food processor till smooth. Pour into Kong, old frosty paws cups, ramekins or something similar. Freeze and Serve.


*Homemade Frosty Paws #3*


1 quart vanilla yogurt
1 medium banana
2 T peanut butter (I use natural style)
2 T honey
 Puree the banana in a food processor (a blender would probably work fine). Add the peanut butter and honey and continue processing until smooth. Add yogurt and process just long enough to blend all ingredients together. Pour into Kongs or place 18 small paper cups (bathroom size) in a baking pan (one 9x13 or two 8x8 work well). Fill paper cups to about 2/3's full. An ice cream scoop or a measuring cup makes the job easier. Freeze until solid. Transfer the frozen treats to zip-lock bags for storing in the freezer.


*Frozen Jerky Pops*


Bouillon (salt free variety)
Jerky Strip or Stick treats
Water
 Fill a Kong or muffin tin with cool water and add a pinch of bouillon. Place a Jerky Stick inside and freeze.


*Bananarama*


1 fresh banana
2 tbs wheat germ
1 tbs plain yogurt (can use your pet's favorite flavor as well)
 In a bowl, mash up banana. Add wheat germ and yogurt. Mash all ingredients together and use spoon to add to a Kong, muffin tin or cups. Freeze for 4 hours.


*Pugs Pops*


1 Quart fruit juice
1 banana, mashed
1/2 cup yogurt
 Mix ingredients together thoroughly, place into Kong, small cups or popsicle molds and then freeze. This can be eaten by people too.


----------

